# Dolby Vision FEL playback?



## staknhalo (Oct 16, 2015)

Got one on the way, just wondering - has anyone tried playing back SL-DT DVp7 through Plex on this and what the results were? CCw/GTV can do it but I think even though based on same chip/chipset is modified enough (Y2 vs D3) and might be newer GPU in the CC that it's not 1:1.

If no one else has tried it I can at least update here later.


----------



## staknhalo (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, Single-Layer Dual-Track Dolby Vision profile 7 files play back with FEL displaying (confirmed by setting one FEL to be out of sync with base layer and seeing the two images displayed at same time on screen during playback)

However I don't know if the older 905 vs the one in the Chromecast can keep up with the bitrate - it's choking on HEVC files as low (for UHD) as 45mbps sometimes - I don't think it's my WiFi as CCwGTV plays these same files over the same WiFi without a hitch.

Edit: Tivo Stream 4K is playing 1:1 full FEL Dolby Vision p7 single layer muxes fine now for me - erroneous test files were what was tripping the decoder/the device up I guess - oh well gotta break a few eggs

Here you can see in the test file, the Lionsgate logo/intro video in the FEL rendering over the Paramount logo/intro in the BL, confirming FEL playback

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=S18yNEQxbXFkQ0JjS0E5Q204TmZGdUdYME9nNGRB


----------



## danfalk77 (12 mo ago)

Great post! are you using PLEX for playback?


----------



## staknhalo (Oct 16, 2015)

danfalk77 said:


> Great post! are you using PLEX for playback?


Yes.


----------

